# Tesla Master's Thesis Help



## Miroslav (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I would like to kindly ask everyone who is reading this to lend me their helping hand and fill out a survey for my Master's Thesis available on this link (click).

The thesis is focused on the different design aspects of the Tesla Inc. and the survey is concentrated on Tesla as well as on comparison with other car companies offering EVs too. It's been very complicated to get a reasonable number of responses in my own country (Slovakia) therefore I've decided to focus on the situation in the world as well.

I am fully aware I am not an active member on these forums and accept any criticism. I have been actively watching Tesla and EVs for almost three years now and I'm mainly present on the Electrek website, the FaceBook group Tesla Model 3 (I recommend this one, new M3 owners add some interesting photos every day), Elon's Twitter profile (obviously) and similar local pages and forums in Slovak. I believe that fans who are constantly reading news and information about this area of interest are intelligent people who like to help people of their "ranks" out. Once I finish my thesis and have more time on my hands I'll be happy to participate in discussions on these forums since there's many topics that already grabbed my attention.

I want to thank you wholeheartedly for your help in advance.

Mirek


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Moderator notes:

If you don't trust the bit.ly link, it forwards to the following Google Doc link. So you can use this instead:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScTegGao3EZ-ZNB8JWR3pSeh3ZvsAX4BzvP06kpPXOxcMFYww/viewform

Be aware that the form is LONG. I thought it would be a quick 5-minute thing to do after lunch, but I had to give up. So set aside some time if you'd like to help out.


----------



## Miroslav (Mar 28, 2018)

Thank you. Yes, that's the link you can use as well. Filling the survey should take 7 minutes on average (based on my friends I've seen filling the form themselves when I was next to them)  

edit: First three pages of questions seem long however the answers are rather short and quick to write. After that the pages are considerably shorter with fewer questions to fill and it should take less time from that part on.


----------

